# Humminbird Fishin Buddy ist Müll



## Löwenbäcker (13. Juni 2011)

Das besondere am Humminbird Fishin Buddy ist die Tatsache, dass dort der Fischfinder, die Geberstange und die Halterung für den Bootsspiegel zusammen im Set verkauft werden. Das kann man dann alles an den Spiegel des Bootes machen und kann sofort loslegen. So die Theorie. In der Realität ist das Ding eine absolute Fehlkonstruktion. Sorry, anders kann ich es nicht bezeichnen. Im Stehen funktioniert alles Bestens. Sobald das Boot aber auch nur mit geringster Geschwindigkeit fährt wackelt das Ding in der Halterung hin und her und man hat das Gefühl die ganze Plastic-Konstruktion bricht gleich auseinander. Die Geberstange ist viel zu dick und bietet dem Wasser viel zu viel Widerstand. Dazu kommt dann noch diese Plastic-Halterung. Die einzige Möglichkeit das Ding zu verwenden besteht darin es einfach per Hand bei langsamer Fahrt ins Wasser zu halten ohne die Halterung zu verwenden.


----------

